# SPS LabView Anbindung



## manuwestern (27 Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne Parameter aus einer SPS über LabView auslesen und darstellen.
Jetzt ein paar Fragen:

1) Welchen Kommunikationsadapter zwischen PC und S7 soll ich bestenfalls verwenden?

2) Welcher OPC Server eignet sich am besten? 

3) Hat jemand ein ähnliches System bereits aufgebaut und Erfahrungen gesammelt oder andere Vorschläge? 
Am liebsten würde ich mit LabView arbeiten, da ich während meines Studiums viel damit gearbeitet habe.

Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß manuel


----------



## SchneiderCC (27 Januar 2014)

je nach dem wie kritisch das ganze ist und wie viele Daten du austauschen willst gibt es untershciedliche Möglichkeiten: 
ich hatte schon zwei im Einsatz: auf der Seite von ni gibt es ein Beispielprogramm wo gezeigt wird wie man das S7 Protokoll verwenden kann, da brauchst du dann nur eine SPS mit Ethernet und am PC ausser Netzwerk keine Hardware: Nachteil kein offizieller Support von ni.
ich hatte auch mal eine Profibuskarte von COMSOFT in einen PC eingebaut dann brauchst du halt keine Ethernetschnittstelle an der SPS
mit OPC Server habe ich noch n icht gearbeitet.


----------



## ducati (27 Januar 2014)

manuwestern schrieb:


> ich würde gerne Parameter aus einer SPS über LabView auslesen und darstellen.
> ...
> Am liebsten würde ich mit LabView arbeiten, da ich während meines Studiums viel damit gearbeitet habe.



Was und warum willst Du aus welcher SPS (Typ?) auslesen?

Eine gewerbliche Labview-Lizenz ist nicht gerade billig.

Evtl. reicht Dir ja auch ein kleines Panel um wenige Daten anzuzeigen. Hast Du ein Engineeringsystem für die SPS, evtl. musst Du dort noch die gewünschten Daten in nem DB bereitstellen?

Gruß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Februar 2014)

manuwestern schrieb:


> 1) Welchen Kommunikationsadapter zwischen PC und S7 soll ich bestenfalls verwenden?
> 
> 2) Welcher OPC Server eignet sich am besten?



Hallo, das geht auch ohne OPC. Es gibt S7-Kommunikationstreiber 
mit Labview-Schnittstelle. Damit kannst Du die S7-Kommunikation
direkt in deine LabVIEW-Anwendung integrieren:

z. B. http://www.mhj-online.de/de/infopage?infoPage=33&categories_id=17

aglink: http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/18471-s7-daten-mit-lab-view-auslesen.html

Hardware: per Ethernet auf CP x43 oder Netlink



ducati schrieb:


> ...
> Eine gewerbliche Labview-Lizenz ist nicht gerade billig.
> ...



Ja, ich weiß, heute muss alles billig sein.


----------

